# Archos Centre in India



## apoorvh1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I just saw an awesome Archos 101 Internet Tablet. ARCHOS
Its going to be released in October and my friend is getting it from US.
but I would like to know whether Archos has any service center or anything in India for support just in case something goes wrong after its purchase?


----------

